# How to burn divx/xvid files to dvd to play in Divx player?



## casual_gamer (Jul 30, 2007)

I have downloaded 6 divx/xvid movies, now i want to burn them into a dvd. I have not yet bought a divx certified dvd player but will buy in a couple of months.
Should i burn these files in Dvd-rom(iso) or Dvd-rom(udf) or Dvd-rom(udf/iso) format for the best compatibility on philips divx player? will the ntsc divx/xvid files play in philips divx player?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 30, 2007)

Burn as ISO with no problem. NTSC should not work since India has PAL system


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 30, 2007)

Most of the divx/xvid movies available for download are encoded in NTSC format. Once i played ntsc vcd in pal vcd player, it played fine. I was just wondering if i should reencode to Pal or directly burn the ntsc movie. Anyone has successfully played ntsc divx movie on a pal divx player?


----------



## 24online (Jul 30, 2007)

some dvd player play both types NTSC+PAL... *code free & region free dvd players...

*www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers
*so buy that kind...i can play all movies whether xvid/divx.... in Natraj dvd player... also have usb port in it...just  burn avi files as usual with dvd speed limit....


----------



## casual_gamer (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. more replies are welcome...


----------



## techtronic (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend has Philips Slimline DVD Player (DivX/XviD Compatible)
No problems in playing both NTSC and PAL Formatted movies.
We tried using a DVD+RW and burned 3 movies (2 DivX + 1 XviD)
All 3 played without any issues.
cheers and enjoy


----------



## go4saket (Jul 31, 2007)

Just burn them as you burn normal data while making a data DVD. Thats it.


----------



## Liggy (Aug 1, 2007)

or buy yourself a ps2 and leave them as divx file format and play them from ps2   check this thread out to read more *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56753


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 1, 2007)

just burn the avi files. Any DivX player will play the single AVI files.


----------

